# is there anyway to disable flashing home button light



## andylap (Aug 29, 2011)

i just updated to the newest nightly build and the home button is constantly flashing now while the screen is on or off and its really annoying i know it hasnt worked previously is there anyway to disable it or am i just going to have to go back to previous builds ive went through all the settings tried disabling notifications cant seem to find anything


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

andylap said:


> i just updated to the newest nightly build and the home button is constantly flashing now while the screen is on or off and its really annoying i know it hasn't worked previously is there anyway to disable it or am i just going to have to go back to previous builds ive went through all the settings tried disabling notifications cant seem to find anything


Well ironically there is an app you can install that is for LED control that brings back the vibration once you install and enable it. I supposed you can use this same app to disable the LED but you won't benefit from the vibration fix.

Light Flow Lite
https://play.google....tflowlite&hl=en

[FIX] Temporary Vibration Fix CM9
http://rootzwiki.com...ration-fix-cm9/


----------



## andylap (Aug 29, 2011)

hey thanks for the reply i forgot i installed that when i seen the vibration fix it was actually the light flow app that was causing the light to light up i uninstalled it and the light no longer lights up


----------



## andylap (Aug 29, 2011)

hey thanks for the reply i forgot i installed that when i seen the vibration fix it was actually the light flow app that was causing the light to light up i uninstalled it and the light no longer lights up


----------

